# Cookie Problem?



## Cloudgatherer (May 24, 2002)

Everytime I post on these new boards, it asks me to login.  Again and again and again, each new post or reply, I have to login again.  Even if I login at the bottom of the main page, it still asks me to login (again) when I post or reply.

I didn't have this problem on the old boards, any particular reason this is happening? Any fix/workaround?

Thanks.


----------



## hong (May 24, 2002)

What browser are you using? This is a problem that many people were experiencing with the cyberstreet.com boards. I haven't seen it myself, although the board logs me out if I don't do anything except view posts for several minutes.

I should also mention that Morrus has been fighting an extended war with the vBulletin software in an effort to fix this.


----------



## omokage (May 24, 2002)

yeah, I don't know of anyone that isn't having a problem staying logged into the cyberstreet boards. For most, when one logs in at the bottom of the page he/she stays logged in for a few minutes, but no longer.


----------



## Horacio (May 24, 2002)

Since yesterday I have the same problem, but only when using my beloved Opera 6.02 browser.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (May 24, 2002)

I'm using IE 4 on an NT 4 box.  I've set it to accept cookies, not sure what the probelm is.


----------



## hong (May 24, 2002)

Cloudgatherer said:
			
		

> *I'm using IE 4 on an NT 4 box.  I've set it to accept cookies, not sure what the probelm is. *




Hm. If you're at work, are you connecting from behind a firewall?


----------



## omokage (May 24, 2002)

I'm using Netscape 6 on NT4, and I am behind a firewall, though I can't see that having an effect on cookies (doesn't affect anywhere else and the boards were fine on the other server)


----------



## Grazzt (May 24, 2002)

Yeppers- I am still having the same problem I did the last few days. Started happening once the boards (temp/new) moved to Cyberstreet's server.

I followed the suggested steps laid out by Morrus and Noah about setting things in user settings here and deleting cookies, etc...

So far...same problem.

My firewall is disconnected and I am running WIn XP Pro with IE 6. But- as I said, I didnt have this prob until we moved. And before that I hadn't changed anything on my system.

Lastly- it is only this site. I can hit UBB, EZBoards, even other VBulletin webboards without a problem.


----------



## hong (May 24, 2002)

Hey, free advice is worth what you pay for it, as the saying goes.


----------



## EricNoah (May 24, 2002)

Double-check that both Cookie options in your User Cp are set to Yes.  I discovered that after the database swap today that one of mine had been reset to No for some reason.


----------



## Quartermoon (May 24, 2002)

It doesn't seem to matter what my cp settings are, or what I do..I get logged out every few moments regardless.  Also, I keep getting these ghost pages...older versions of the main page, for example, and forums I visit.  Yes, I know about clearing my cache, and doing so doesn't stop it.  And it never happened with the old server, so I doubt it is something on my system.  Which, BTW, is an iMac running Netscape 6.0, so it can't be something specific to OS or browser...we are all having the same problems!

:/

I hope this ends soon.  Poor Morris...I fear all this is going to be too much for him!  Quick, everybody--send him chocolate!!


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2002)

I'm using IE 6, and while it'll remember my login while I'm here, it only stays in my browser memory, not my cookies.  So every time I open up internet explorer, I have to log in again to the en boards.

I've tried my settings every which way too.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 25, 2002)

I guess I am so used to the previous server's ability to recognize me when I access the board's main page. I am past annoyance and settling into frustration having to scroll to the bottom and enter a few letters of my username (thank goodness for IE 5.5 and its password remember feature) to log in.

Please tell me this testing is drawing to a close ... before Memorial Day.


----------



## Grazzt (May 25, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *Please tell me this testing is drawing to a close ... before Memorial Day. *




I don't believe we are testing anymore. These are the boards and they are here to stay.


----------



## Horacio (May 25, 2002)

If this is the definitive board, it need some tweaking, because right now it isn't working well for a good quantity of people...


----------



## Khan the Warlord (May 25, 2002)

Hmm... I think I just figured out the problem for many users (at least the IE 6 ones):

Go to Tools, then Internet Options. Click the Security tab and then click the "Trusted Sites" icon -- from there, be sure to input "https://test.cyberstreet.com" and "https://www.enworld.org" into your list of trusted sites.

I had the very same problem that everyone else is experiencing and once I did the above, I no longer have to worry about logging in constantly.

Let me know if this works for you all.


----------



## Grazzt (May 25, 2002)

Nope Khan. Didnt work for me.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 25, 2002)

Didn't work for me either; I even tried clearing ENWorld cookies then reactivating them.

Besides, do you *really* trust this place? It's full of demon lords...


----------



## reapersaurus (May 25, 2002)

I am having the same problem.

And the same frustration and impatience.

Also, it won't take my custom avatar.


----------



## Zappo (May 26, 2002)

Same here (NS 6.2.3 on W98)


----------



## Horacio (May 26, 2002)

Still problems here, with Opera on Windows ME


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2002)

Heck, even after clearing my cookies, I still have to log in every time. And I'm in a very boring IE6/Win2K setup.


----------



## coyote6 (May 27, 2002)

It's odd. There must be something wrong with either the way the cookies are being written or read. I can look at the Cookies directory, and bob@test.cyberstreet[1].txt is there, and the Modified timestamp changes everytime I have to login again.

Wish I knew/remembered more about how cookies work. :-/

[edit]
Interesting. As soon as I hit Submit, the old cookie was deleted & a new one created (Windows listed it as bob@test.cyberstreet[2].txt). And when I hit edit post, the cookie was changed again (with Windows changing the name back to ...[1].txt) -- but the boards didn't make me sign in again.


----------



## dvvega (May 29, 2002)

I too have the cookies problem.

System: 
Win2000 Professional (latest updates)
IE 6 (latest updates)

I don't think it's browser dependent since cookies have a dictated format. The renaming issue shouldn't affect it since that is how cookies work. 

It could just be that the bulletin software isn't reading the cookies correctly (after writing them) OR cyberstreet doesn't like cookie writing (doubt this one very very much).


----------



## Ashtal (May 29, 2002)

*Same here ...*

I've been logging in each time - it registers the cookie insofar as when I type in my username to the login portion at the bottom of the main page it fills in my password automatically.  And I have both cookies options set (checked yesterday).

I even have my logged in self bookmarked ... should be working ... but hey, this is a vast improvement over the week prior, where I didn't have my password and could only lurk, so I'm not complaining TOO much.


----------



## omokage (May 29, 2002)

could it be possible that cyberstreet is forcing the cookies to expire quickly?


----------



## Henry (May 29, 2002)

Good question - is there a "cookie timeout" with vbulletin, and if so, what is it?


----------



## Horacio (May 30, 2002)

O.K., let's see it in another way...
Maybe there is a time limit on cookies aceptation, the other boards had it disabled, but these boards have it, so it refuse cookies more than, let's say, three hours old...

It's just a theory. It could be bunnies too...


----------



## fizz (May 31, 2002)

Ok, problem should be solved now. im doing more testing, BUT there are some cookie issues with php 4.2x and apache 2.x
Basically it would only send the last cookie, and when using vb or any other board software for that matter they all use multiple cookies. Do some testing and let me know how its working now.


----------



## fizz (May 31, 2002)

you may have to clear your cookies one final time, but all looks well now. Sorry...


----------



## dvvega (May 31, 2002)

It seems to have remembered me now 

So whatever it was has been fixed ... -=crosses fingers=-

Thank You


----------



## EricNoah (May 31, 2002)

Ooh, seems to be working for me too.  

Procedure for clearing cookies:

do a "find" on your computer, look for Cookies folder.  Mine was in my Windows directory. 

Inside that, sort all files by date.  Probably your cyberstreet.com cookie will be somewhere near the top.  

Delete it.  

Start IE, log in to EN World boards, cross your fingers.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (May 31, 2002)

I didn't need to delete my cookies for it to work.  It's working and I'm very happy.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2002)

Not working for me. 

Even after deleting the cookies.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (May 31, 2002)

Are both of your cookie settings in your user control panel set to yes?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2002)

Yes, of course!

I am stumped... (no pun intended)

EDIT: FIXED FROM HOME


----------



## Henry (May 31, 2002)

What version of windows and web browser are you using?


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 31, 2002)

Whatever you guys did it's working for me now. I closed IE then re-opened and came back to the site and was still logged in.

Also, I didn't need to do any cookie-deleting for this.

Gracias!


----------



## Cloudgatherer (May 31, 2002)

Lo, what's this? I didn't have to re-login to post a reply here....


----------



## Umbran (May 31, 2002)

Yah, seems to be working for me now, too.  And I didn't have to delete any cookies, either   Thanks, folks!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2002)

Yay Fizz!  Yay Morrus!


----------



## enrious (Jun 1, 2002)

I haven't deleted any cookies and it now is working properly.


Go team!


----------



## MythandLore (Jun 1, 2002)

*Like Mmmmm cookies?*

Everything seems to be working great now!

I haven't had to re-logon yet.

Awesome job Morrus! Your the Best!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 1, 2002)

*Auto-Login Works!!!*

Whatever you guys did, it worked.

I tried both warm boot and cold boot on my PC and access the board's main page. It remembered me and automatically logged me in.

Thanks!

Now, how about the Avatar function?


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 1, 2002)

*Me too! Me too!*

It started working yesterday, which is good!  I didn't relish the idea of nuking all my cookies to try to get this one to work. 

Woot!


----------



## Nikchick (Jun 1, 2002)

I can post just fine, but when I visit the forums I'm not seeing the new posts. If I go straight to the forum index, I see the little "Welcome Nikchick" in the upper right corner, but if I go to post, I have to login fresh with user name and password. If I go to the user cp, I see new posts have appeared in my subscribed forums, but if I go straight to those forums, I see everything as it was the last time I visited... no new posts listed. Refreshing doesn't help, and I've deleted so many cookies over the last few days that I don't even want to hear the word if it involves chocolate chips!

Is this the same "cookie problem" ? This is the first time I've run into serious functionality problems here.  I'm using a Mac, and IE 5.1.

Nicole


----------



## BadMojo (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't seem to get past the cookie problem on Opera 6.03.  Luckily for me, the boards are working fine on IE 5.5x.

I messed around with a few things in Opera, but couldn't actually post anything on the boards.  I could log in, but it would prompt me for my password again when I went to post.  I would enter my password again, but I then had to post my message again...an endless loop.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 3, 2002)

Nikchick said:
			
		

> *I can post just fine, but when I visit the forums I'm not seeing the new posts. If I go straight to the forum index, I see the little "Welcome Nikchick" in the upper right corner, but if I go to post, I have to login fresh with user name and password. If I go to the user cp, I see new posts have appeared in my subscribed forums, but if I go straight to those forums, I see everything as it was the last time I visited... no new posts listed. Refreshing doesn't help, and I've deleted so many cookies over the last few days that I don't even want to hear the word if it involves chocolate chips!
> 
> Is this the same "cookie problem" ? This is the first time I've run into serious functionality problems here.  I'm using a Mac, and IE 5.1.
> 
> Nicole *




Nicole, I looked at your settings using my Administrator X-Ray Vision, and you have one of your cookie options set to "no" (I believe it's the "browse boards with cookies").  Go to your user cp (blue button above) and set that to yes (or e-mail me and I'll do it) and see how that works.

*edit* I went in and changed that setting for you, so maybe that will help.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 4, 2002)

For some reasons, I am back to *manually* logging in today.


----------

